# My Brother Arrested Satan....



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 13, 2008)

We went to visit my family this past weekend. It was a wonderful, refreshing time for my family and me. I was talking with my Brother, who is a Sheriffs Deputy, and he was sharing some stories from work. I just have to share this one with y'all.

A while back he got a "disturbing the peace" call and arrived to find a man, who just happened to be high on drugs, harassing people and shouting that he was Satan. He arrested the guy and took him down to the station. During the booking process the guy told him that he (my Brother) had made a big mistake and that he ("Satan") was going to damn his soul to hell for arresting him. My Brother takes this all in stride and returns to his patrol. A couple of hours later he gets a "drunk in public" call and finds a woman wondering around a strip mall, obviously intoxicated. He arrests her and she tells him that she is Jesus Christ. So on the ride down to the station he decides to tell her about what "Satan" had said earlier, just to see what reaction she would have. She listened intently, nodded her head and said, "That's ok, I'll take care of it."

What a wacky, mixed-up world we live in these days.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 13, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> We went to visit my family this past weekend. It was a wonderful, refreshing time for my family and me. I was talking with my Brother, who is a Sheriffs Deputy, and he was sharing some stories from work. I just have to share this one with y'all.
> 
> A while back he got a "disturbing the peace" call and arrived to find a man, who just happened to be high on drugs, harassing people and shouting that he was Satan. He arrested the guy and took him down to the station. During the booking process the guy told him that he (my Brother) had made a big mistake and that he ("Satan") was going to damn his soul to hell for arresting him. My Brother takes this all in stride and returns to his patrol. A couple of hours later he gets a "drunk in public" call and finds a woman wondering around a strip mall, obviously intoxicated. He arrests her and she tells him that she is Jesus Christ. So on the ride down to the station he decides to tell her about what "Satan" had said earlier, just to see what reaction she would have. She listened intently, nodded her head and said, "That's ok, I'll take care of it."
> 
> What a wacky, mixed-up world we live in these days.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 13, 2008)

I used to work in a psych floor and on several occasions had patients urgently come to the desk to explain that they needed to get out because "This place is full of crazies!"


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Oct 13, 2008)

Pergamum said:


> I used to work in a psych floor . . .



OK. If you insist, we'll assume you were "working there" and were not a resident.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 13, 2008)

This thread is funny!


----------



## Augusta (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 13, 2008)

Gomarus said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > I used to work in a psych floor . . .
> ...





I was thinking the same thing, but was waiting for someone else to make the comment.


----------



## Mushroom (Oct 13, 2008)

Gomarus said:


> Pergamum said:
> 
> 
> > I used to work in a psych floor . . .
> ...


He didn't say what kind of work he was doing. Cutting out paper dolls can be considered work, ya know....


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Oct 13, 2008)

Brad said:


> Gomarus said:
> 
> 
> > Pergamum said:
> ...




 Perhaps...basket weaving...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 13, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> Brad said:
> 
> 
> > Gomarus said:
> ...



It could have been a work-release program.


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## reformedcop (Oct 13, 2008)

All in a days work ...

I have never arrested Satan ... But I have been accused of being a "Blue Eyed Devil" a couple of by people I have arrested.


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 13, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > Brad said:
> ...



Hey, I held the keys! And I was sitting on MY side of the desk, not coming up to the desk....that counts for sumthin' right?


----------



## Davidius (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## kalawine (Oct 13, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> We went to visit my family this past weekend. It was a wonderful, refreshing time for my family and me. I was talking with my Brother, who is a Sheriffs Deputy, and he was sharing some stories from work. I just have to share this one with y'all.
> 
> A while back he got a "disturbing the peace" call and arrived to find a man, who just happened to be high on drugs, harassing people and shouting that he was Satan. He arrested the guy and took him down to the station. During the booking process the guy told him that he (my Brother) had made a big mistake and that he ("Satan") was going to damn his soul to hell for arresting him. My Brother takes this all in stride and returns to his patrol. A couple of hours later he gets a "drunk in public" call and finds a woman wondering around a strip mall, obviously intoxicated. He arrests her and she tells him that she is Jesus Christ. So on the ride down to the station he decides to tell her about what "Satan" had said earlier, just to see what reaction she would have. She listened intently, nodded her head and said, "That's ok, I'll take care of it."
> 
> What a wacky, mixed-up world we live in these days.



James, I DO believe you. But, Gosh! This is unbelievable!


----------



## staythecourse (Oct 13, 2008)

That is so rich. Thank you.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 13, 2008)

kalawine said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > We went to visit my family this past weekend. It was a wonderful, refreshing time for my family and me. I was talking with my Brother, who is a Sheriffs Deputy, and he was sharing some stories from work. I just have to share this one with y'all.
> ...



Truth is stranger than fiction.


----------



## kalawine (Oct 13, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Truth is stranger than fiction.



 Have you been selective in those you have told this to? How many people have accused you of being a liar?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 13, 2008)

kalawine said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Truth is stranger than fiction.
> ...



I only just heard the account myself this past weekend. But so far no one has questioned my veracity.


----------



## turmeric (Oct 13, 2008)

staythecourse said:


> That is so rich. Thank you.


 
I'm pretty sure it wasn't Rich, I don't think he lives around there...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Oct 13, 2008)

turmeric said:


> staythecourse said:
> 
> 
> > That is so rich. Thank you.
> ...


----------



## staythecourse (Oct 13, 2008)

I let out a gaffaw. (To tell you the truth, I thought "Rich" too after I posted but thought it was too obscure to bring up. Good job Meg. LOL!)


----------

